# Deja vu



## Morganfreeman (Feb 6, 2016)

Have any recoverers had Deja vu during their time with DP/DR? I have it very often, as in most of my day. I know these things never happened before but it seems like they have. Has anyone else had this happen? Any ways to help?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I have that all the time


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

I have Deja vu all day everyday even in my dreams been like this for 4 months xx


----------

